# Komet butterfly II review



## TDunk (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, i finally have enough time on my new saddle to post what i've found. (don't know if anyone really cares but....) To me, the komet is freakishly light compared to my Weaver DD. The Weaver you could "feel" the saddle and knew it. The Komet is so light and maneuverable, it almost feels like there's nothing there. After i got used to the "nothing" feeling i love it. Spur climbing does put a little more pressure on my hips from the way the "D" rings are formed, but nothing unbearable. Hanging in the Komet is pretty good. I like how your more upright while hanging. It's a little harder to lay out, but that's ok with me.

The only problem i had was after hanging for about 20 min. my right leg fell asleep, left leg was fine. Not sure on that one. The only other problem is the elastic straps on the back that connect to the leg straps, they keep coming undone. A simple stopper knot on the excess strap will cure this. The accessory loops in the back are a little more of a stretch, and the chainsaw connecting ring is smaller, but holds just fine. Overall i like the saddle and am very pleased with it and the service at Wesspur for there help also.


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 19, 2009)

I put extra padding on my BF leg straps because they hurt my legs. That helped but but after climbing in it for a few months and trying every adjustment I could make, I still couldn't make friends with it. 'Seemed like it was always up around my rib cage. I put it on the shelf and went back to my Glide. I decided to buy the Dragonfly lower section and have been loving it ever since. If you want to try my BF lower section with the extra padding let me know and I'll send it to you. I'll never switch back.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## TDunk (Oct 19, 2009)

If you could post a pic. of what you did (as for installing the padding) that would be awesome enough. 

With the Dragon fly lower section, is it still pretty maneuverable?


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll post a pic tomorrow. It's just as maneuverable for me but I'm pretty old so I'm not exactly flying around up there. The only drawback I've found (other than the lack of attachment loops on the BF as compared to the Glide) is that there's basically a board on your arse and you have to be a little careful if you find a nice spot in the tree to sit and take a break. Even sitting on something to put your spurs on can be a balancing act.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## Jovary (Oct 19, 2009)

The elastic straps are a pain in the butt, I haven't used them since the first week I bought it. My legs seem to fall asleep too when I'm cabling or waiting for the groundie, could be the straps but it happens when Im driving too long. I just adjust my weight and it seems fine. 

Do you tie into the ring or the bridge? I use the bridge, but I haven't taken the ring off in case I end up buying a hitch climber. Till then it will continue to get in the way/


----------



## TDunk (Oct 20, 2009)

I just put a biner right on the bridge. I use a hitch climber with just the two carabiners and seems to work pretty good that way.


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's the pic of the leg straps with added pads. Sorry for the pic quality but I forgot about it until the sun was going down. Nothing fancy. My son in law does auto interiors so I just had him stitch me up some wider pads and sew them on top of the original BF pads.
Regards,
Phil
View attachment 112549


----------



## Bermie (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know why anyone uses the little ring on a B'fly for hanging a saw...that's where my handsaw goes, the chainsaw goes on the middle gear loop on the back, keeps the weight centered.


----------



## TDunk (Oct 23, 2009)

That's a good idea too. I've also just noticed the middle hole in the hitch climber puller is a nice place to attach it to. Don't even really notice the weight then.


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 24, 2009)

I recommend the Petzl Caritools for BII it makes chainsaw useing much easier, Here is a picture Ive had these on both sides of my BII since it was new a few years back..One for my Zubat and the other for the 200T.. I have not managed to break one yet..


----------

